# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Border Fancy

## thanmar78

*Border Fancy Canary*

Πρότυπο

Τα δύο πρώτα βασικά στοιχεία που πρέπει να έχει ένα Καναρίνι Border είναι ο τύπος του και η ποιότητα του. Χωρίς αυτά δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα για διάκριση. Η γενική εμφάνιση του πρέπει να δείχνει ένα πουλί καθαρό, ζωηρό, συμπαγές, συμμετρικό με καλά κολλημένα στο σώμα φτερά. Να μην δίνει την εντύπωση ενός πουλιού που βαριέται, που είναι τραχύ και νωθρό αλλά να δείχνει την εξαιρετική του ποιότητα και τη συμμετρικότητα του.

Κεφάλι και Λαιμός: 10 πόντοι

Κεφάλι, ομοιόμορφα στρογγυλό με καλή οπτική από τη γωνία του ράμφους, μάτια καθαρά και καλά τοποθετημένα στη νοητή γραμμή προέκτασης που σχηματίζουν η επάνω και η κάτω γνάθος του ράμφους, λίγο μπροστά από το κέντρο του κεφαλιού.
Λαιμός, σύμφωνος με το κεφάλι που ρέει ομαλά προς τις γραμμές του σώματος με επαρκές μήκος ώστε να δείχνει ελεύθερο, καμαρωτό.

Σώμα: 15 πόντοι

Να είναι πλήρες και να προβάλλει ομοιόμορφα στρογγυλεμένο, με μια μικρή αύξηση στην καμπύλη της πλάτης που ξεκινά από τους ώμους και καταλήγει στην ουρά. Το στήθος πρέπει να στρογγυλεύει ομοιόμορφα αλλά να μην δείχνει βαρύ. Η γραμμή καμπύλης της ουράς πρέπει πάντοτε να είναι προς τα κάτω. Η οπτική από πάνω και πίσω από το σώμα πρέπει να δίνει στο περίγραμμα του σώματος συμμετρικότητα σε σχήμα αχλαδιού.

Φτερά: 10 πόντοι

Συμπαγή και καλά κολλημένα στο σώμα, που καλύπτουν την πλάτη, με τα πρωτεύονται και δευτερεύοντα φτερά πτήσης να συναντώνται στην κορυφή τους. Οι άκρες των φτερών πρέπει να βρίσκονται στη βάση της ουράς.

Πόδια & Πατούσες: 5 πόντοι

Μεσαίου μεγέθους πόδια με ένα μικρό μέρος του μηρού να φαίνεται και να βρίσκονται σε αρμονία σύμφωνα με το μέγεθος του πουλιού που να το βοηθούν να λάβει μια καμαρωτή στάση. Πατούσες σύμφωνα με το υπόλοιπο πόδι καθαρά και χωρίς ψεγάδι.

Φτέρωμα: 10 πόντοι

Κοντό, σταθερό και άριστο σε ποιότητα, παρουσιάζοντας μια ομαλή, μεταξωτή γυαλιστερή όψη, απαλλαγμένη από καφετίζοντα σημάδια, κατσάρωμα και τραχύτητα.

Ουρά: 5 πόντοι

Κλειστή, τακτοποιημένη και στενή, να είναι όμορφα στρογγυλεμένη και καλά γεμισμένη στη βάση.

Θέση και κίνηση: 15 πόντοι

Ημιπλάγια, σε μόνιμη γωνία 60ο μοιρών. Ζωντανό και καμαρωτό με πλήρη ευστάθεια του κεφαλιού.

Χρώμα: 15 πόντοι

Βαθύ, πλούσιο και ζωηρό, μαλακό και καθαρό, όπως στο επίπεδο της απόχρωσης ως όλου του πουλιού ει δυνατό, αλλά το ακραίο βάθος και η σκληρότητα του χρώματος που δίνονται από την διατροφή «απαγορεύεται». Κάθε έκθεμα του όποιου ο χρωματισμός είναι προϊόν της διατροφής του (τεχνητός χρωματισμός) θα πρέπει να αποκλειστεί.

Μήκος: 5 πόντοι

Το μήκος από την κορυφή του κεφαλιού μέχρι την άκρη της ουράς δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 14,60 εκατοστά, το μήκος θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογο και ισορροπημένο με τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά του πουλιού.

Υγεία: 10 πόντοι

Προϋποθέτει καθαριότητα στην οποία πρέπει να δίνεται ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα.


Κλουβί Έκθεσης: Κλουβί για Μπόρντερ με δύο καλαμάκια.



Και μερικές ηλεκτρονικές διεύθυνσης για τα Μπόρντερ.

http://www.so.it/index.htm
http://www.barnettandbrown.com/index02.php
http://www.bfcd.info/
http://www.bordercanaryclubitaliano.it/index.htm
http://www.borders.nl/
http://www.bbfcc.co.uk/
http://www.canarybirdshed.co.uk/index.html
http://www.borderconvention.org.uk/index.htm
http://www.philwarne.kk5.org/

----------


## thanmar78

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από κορυφαία εγγλέζικα border.

----------


## xXx

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Θάνο πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια   ::

----------


## xXx

πραγματικά έχουν μία ιδιαίτερη ομορφιά σαν μπαλίτσα είναι το σώμα τους και σαν μία μικρότερη το κεφαλάκι τους

----------


## vagelis76

> πραγματικά έχουν μία ιδιαίτερη ομορφιά σαν μπαλίτσα είναι το σώμα τους και σαν μία μικρότερη το κεφαλάκι τους


όντως έτσι είναι σα μπαλίτσες και πρέπει να έχουν πολύ απαλό φτέρωμα....
Αλήθεια Θάνο έχεις αυτό το είδος στη κατοχή σου ή απλά σου αρέσει και έχεις ψάξει το θέμα????
ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες και τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες....

----------


## thanmar78

Βαγγέλη και βέβαια έχω μερικά ζευγαράκια από αυτά τα πουλιά, φέτος είναι η δεύτερη χρονιά που ζευγαρώνω border και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, όπως το εύχομαι και για όλα τα μέλη εδώ μέσα. Αν θέλει να τα δει κάποιος από αρχές Ιουλίου και μετά ο χώρος μου είναι ανοικτός για όλες και όλους.

Και συνεχίζω με μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες που είναι και οι τελευταίες.
Υ.Γ. Αν θέλει κάποια/ος τις ονομασίες των φτερωμάτων και των χρωματισμών μπορεί να μου τις ζητήσει σε π.μ.

----------


## Κώστος

πωπω πολύ όμορφα καναρίνια...  ::

----------


## mikelo

πανεμορφο ειδοςςςς,,,,,,μπραβο φιλε μου,,,με την αναπαραγωγη πως τα πας??βγαζεις?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια , όταν είδα το θέμα νόμιζα οτι θα ήταν κάτι κοντά σε scotch fancy αλλά τελικά δεν έχουν καμία σχεδόν ομοιότιτα . Έχουν ιδιαίτερες απετήσεις σε σχέση με τα κοινά κανναρίνια ?

----------


## XRISTINAPAPA2

*********************

----------


## xXx

καλωσόρισες στην όμορφη παρέα μας...αν θέλεις να ζητήσεις κάτι σε σχέση με πουλιά σε παρακαλώ από εδώ και πέρα να το κάνεις στο ακόλουθο λινκ

viewforum.php?f=18

Σε ευχαριστώ Βασίλης

...πες μας λίγα λόγια για σένα εδώ 

viewforum.php?f=4

...και εδώ για τους φτερωτούς φίλους σου

viewforum.php?f=5


Σε ποιο σύλλογο ανήκεις?

----------


## doubler

Θανο πολυ ομορφα και πολυ ενδιαφερον οι πληροφοριες σου!!Αληθεια απο φωνες πως τα πανε τα πουλια αυτα???

----------


## nasososan

Αντε να απαντήσω εγώ, είναι βροντόφωνα πουλιά, κοινώς ΜΟΝΟ σε μπαλκόνι,γιατί αν τα βάλετε μέσα ζήτω που καήκατε ...
Τώρα αν ψάχνεις για γυρίσματα,  ανεβοκατεβάσματα, ρολαρίσματα κ.ά. λυπάμαι λάθος ράτσα .. Εμένα πάντως με τρελαίνουν να επιστρέφω  σπίτι και να τα ακούω 1 τετράγωνο μακριά ....

----------


## thanmar78

Φίλοι ζητώ συγνώμη για την αργοπορία αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.
Επειδή είναι μια μεγαλόσωμη ράτσα θέλει την προσοχή μας πάντα για τυχόν προβλήματα. Με σωστή διατροφή όλα πάνε καλά με αυτή τη ράτσα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ομορφες χοντρουλικες στρογγυλες μπαλιτσες!!

----------


## kostas13

θανο θα ηθελα να μου πεις τι να προσεξω οταν αγορασω θυληκο μινι μπορντερ? γιατι εχω αντιστοιχο αρσενικο

----------


## fysaei

χαριτωμένα και αστεία τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια !! :Happy:

----------


## stavai

Χαιρετώ όλους .

Έχω μια  υπέροχη μπαλίτσα, ένα μίνι μπόρντερ αρσενικό  του 2013 κατακίτρινο. 

**********************

----------


## thanmar78

Ας δώσουμε μια καινούργια διεύθηνση μιας και πολλά link στην αρχική δημοσίσευση δεν ισχύουν πλέον.
http://malcolmbarnettborders.webs.com/

----------


## thanmar78

Να πως δίνει η Παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία τη στάση που θα πρέπει να έχει ένα σωστό border σε ένα διαγωνισμό.



http://prntscr.com/8v1u7d

----------


## thanmar78



----------


## Μανώλης 2

Υπέροχες μπαλίτσες .

----------


## Cristina

Ένα και ένα !!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια!!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω το ίδιο σκέφτηκα, σαν μπαλάκια με ματάκια ειναι....πολυ όμορφα.... :Party0011:

----------

